# I'm at the end of my tether with my husband



## Freespirit1960 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi there, I'm new to this forum. I found it on an internet search & hoping that someone can help me with my marriage problems before I go totally insane!. My husband & I moved to France 2 years ago after he had a stroke & was made redundant from his job. We bought a house & business in France. This is the first time we've ever worked together & we've been clashing in the workplace since we started business last April. I've now found out that he's been compulsively lying to me about finances & lots of other things & the worst of it is that I recently found out that I am not even joint owner of the business as I thought!. I'm devastated & I've told him that I need time to sit down and talk to him about our marriage problems but he's been ignoring me like the plague!. He knows something is up & has been trying to manipulate me by being incredibly nice to me recently but we're not communicating. Communication broke down ages ago & we only pass each other like ships in the night!. He has ignored my recent request to discuss our marriage which is infuriating. I can only conclude from his lack of response that a) he doesn't give a damn about our relationship/marriage or b) that he's a coward & too scared to face me. I feel like I have no option but to seek legal advice. There is no support in France for expats from the UK so I'm having to deal with this alone. We have had serious arguments in the time that have got very confrontational whereby he storms off in the car & threatens to end it all! Any advice how to tackle & husband who is like an ostrich which buries it's head in the sand pretending nothing is happening?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

1) When he threatens to 'end it all' and drives off, call the police and give them his license number. If he did decide to 'end it all' by hitting a car full of innocent people head on, you'd never forgive yourself
2) Threats to 'end it all' are a form of manipulation almost all the time when spouses are fighting. That said, you must take them seriously, and when he does make such threats, call 911 immediately.
3) You most certainly do need legal advice.
4) You can't make your husband care, but you can give him some choices. Marriage counseling or divorce. Talk to me or move into the spare room. Fix the fact I don't own half the business or I move home. Whatever. It just has to be things that you WILL follow through on, and that will make life for him very uncomfortable.


----------

